# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Статистика VirusDetector  >  Отчет CyberHelper - статистика сервиса VirusDetector за период 13.10.2019 - 20.10.2019

## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено карантинов: *8*, суммарный объем: *1002* мб Извлечено файлов: *592*, суммарный объем: *2096* мб Признаны легитимными: *355* Признаны опасными или потенциально-опасными: *5*, в частности:
 c:\users\all users\dl159\159.dll - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.BHO.beso, карантин 1BB09E1AF39FE90FB120645DB4E3F5D6 c:\windows\tasksche.exe - Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Wanna.apno, карантин 1BB09E1AF39FE90FB120645DB4E3F5D6 c:\windows\mssecsvr.exe - Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Wanna.m, карантин 1BB09E1AF39FE90FB120645DB4E3F5D6 c:\windows\mssecsvc.exe - Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Wanna.m, карантин 1BB09E1AF39FE90FB120645DB4E3F5D6 c:\users\dejov\appdata\local\syslog\syslog.exe - not-a-virus:HEUR:AdWare.Win32.Generic, карантин 1BB09E1AF39FE90FB120645DB4E3F5D6 Новые разновидности вредоносных программ, обнаруженные CyberHelper: *0*, в частности: Ожидают классификации: *232*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

